# Cere- Please advise.



## xxFugulovexx (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello all! 
First, I appreciate all the resources available- and I have looked at every sticky here (I think!) but I am still a little worried about my baby, Ringo. 
Ringo is about 9 mo old and is very energetic. 
When we bought him, his cere was blue, waxy and very clear. 
(Ringo is the blue and white baby,:clearwing 2: while his buddy Cheddar is the yellow Lutino.) :yellow plet:


http://imgur.com/3vXyzZR




http://imgur.com/RqJ6lV6


Recently his cere has gone pink and I am thinking "he" may be a she. 
Ringo's cere has become a little dry looking and I started to worry about mites. I see no white bumps, nor "tunneling", just more of a dry scaling. After investigating on here, I am thinking it may be breeding condition. 


http://imgur.com/am2Ptvi




http://imgur.com/nWnpx70

 (most recent)

Ringo and Cheddar both chew everything in sight all the time anyway, and are both very vocal budgies, so its hard to tell if this behavior has changed.

I would prefer not to spend money going to the vet if I can get advise here- but of course I will if necessary! (I'd just prefer to spend it on new toys for my lil babes!)

Can anyone with an expert eye advise?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

You have two beautiful females! You were right, Ringo is definitely a female going into condition. Make sure you limit the protein in her diet and ensure she gets no more than 9 hours of daylight so that she won't try to lay eggs


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I agree, also for future reference a solid pink cere actually indicates a male, not a female.


----------



## xxFugulovexx (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, and for the chance to learn! I shall go celebrate my baby girl’s coming of age with ice-cream and the purchasing of female products...or perhaps just some shredded wheat treat! Lol.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are gorgeous! Definitely two little girls  

I can't wait to see more of them!


----------



## xxFugulovexx (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks again for all your support, everyone!

I have been trying to figure out exactly what breed she is- but some of the Cute Little Aviary links aren't working... 
Can anybody here help me pinpoint the kind Ringo is? 

Sky, opaline, recessive mutation..?


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Ringo is a sky blue recessive pied I believe


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah she looks just like my recessive pied budgie Sky that I used to have


----------

